# Problema con rebote en la entrada de un 74LS14



## hako (Nov 10, 2007)

hola!

tuve un problema de rebote en un contador con una puerta tigger del 74ls14( en vez de 555), le puse un circuito anti rebote y lo solucioné.

Al insolar la placa y soldar los componentes me hace otra vez rebote, le he puesto un c de 47 en vez de 10 pero aun no me cuenta bien.

Puede ser que al estar en una placa insolada de problemas? puede que sea el 74ls14? o puede k sea el pulsador!?

gracias!


----------



## mabauti (Nov 10, 2007)

los que yo he usado llevan el capacitor a GND





donde R*C > 0.1 seg


intenta con un capacitor de menor valor


----------



## hako (Nov 10, 2007)

muchas gracias, !

yo no ponia el condensador a massa, sólo era eso. Por que ocurre esto?


----------



## mabauti (Nov 10, 2007)

> Por que ocurre esto?


en el esquema que tienes el capacitor no se carga/descarga lo suficientemente rapido


----------



## snusnuh (May 14, 2008)

Revivo este tema. Estoy montando un circuito en el cual no quiero usar un microcontrolador porque no valdría la pena. Tengo una serie de interruptores que me están enloqueciendo conj los rebotes. Ya intenté montar el capacitor tal y como se muestra en este mismo topic pero sigo con problemas. Es necesario poner la compuerta trigger a la salida del circuito del interruptor? En mi montaje la resistencia que pongo a voltaje es de 1k y el condensador que uso es de 100uF
(T=100ms) pero no uso compuerta trigger sino que mando la señal directamente al circuito. Está ahí mi error?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

En efecto 1K es poco, aumenta la resistencia para aumentar la constante de tiempo, (Sugiero 100K) igualmente un Smith Trigger no le viene mal a nadie.


----------



## pepechip (May 14, 2008)

Hola
Yo para eliminar los rebotes sustituiria el condensador de 100 uF por uno de 1uF, o incluso de 100 nF, ocupan menos espacio y son mas economicos, y la resistencia la pones de 100 K.

No obtante puede que tu circuito empiece a oscilar cuando tenga en su entrada un valor intermedio entre 1 y 0.  Como dice Fogonazo un  Smith le vendra muy bien.


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2008)

no es que vendria bien........ES NECESARIO.

aqui no sabemos como es "el circuito " que mencionan.

primero la constante de tiempo de el RC debe ser mayor que el tiempo maximo de rebotes ....pero menor que el tiempo minimo entre conteos .....para no perder cuentas.

por otro lado si usamos una compuerta comun tenemos entonces a la salida por un cierto tiempo valores inciertos /oscilaciones.......es inaceptable.

la trigger es si o si.

hacela con trigger de una o hacete el trigger.....lo que quieras ....pero trigger al fin.

saludos


----------

